# 1997 fiat Ducato 2.5 tdi - removing sump to replace gasket



## susie (Nov 5, 2012)

Can anyone please tell me how to remove the sump pan.   I am trying to replace gasket  as I have a small oil leak.  Have loosened all bolts but it is jammed hard and cannot release it.


----------



## Robmac (Nov 5, 2012)

I would get a piece of wood (something like 4x2) and put it against the side of the sump and a few taps with a hammer should free it up. Don't be tempted to pry it off with a screwdriver as you may damage the surfaces and not get a good seal again.


----------



## splitty67 (Nov 5, 2012)

*sump*

Robmac is probably right but it may be worth double checking that there are no sump bolts still in,it,s easy to miss one or two,especially when you,re tired.


----------



## susie (Nov 5, 2012)

*sump removal 1997 ducato*



Robmac said:


> I would get a piece of wood (something like 4x2) and put it against the side of the sump and a few taps with a hammer should free it up. Don't be tempted to pry it off with a screwdriver as you may damage the surfaces and not get a good seal again.



Many thanks for your advice, but have tried this and it still won't budge - all bolts have been removed.  It seems to be very badly corroded. Maybe it's a new sump we need!


----------



## oldish hippy (Nov 5, 2012)

put in third axel stand and use jack and block of wood against it  it will go pop if you are sure that you have remove all the bolts


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 5, 2012)

If you use a " Rubber mallet " instead of a " Block of Wood and a Hammer " you 

only need 1 hand and with the other hand you will feel when the sump gives.


----------



## maingate (Nov 5, 2012)

Ducato sumps are notorious for not lasting. Mine is a 2003 reg. van and a new sump will be fitted over the winter as it is starting to leak slightly. I would try to source a new sump pan anyway if I were you.

They can go porous as they are very thin metal and not well protected against corrosion.

While you are underneath, check out the front crossmember (the part that your towing eye is attached to), these are well known to rot as well. They are available on ebay and you would need the 1994 - 2002 version.


----------



## susie (Nov 5, 2012)

*ducatto sump pan*

Thank you so much for all the help from everyone.    Managed to get it off and fit new gasket.  Much appreciated everyone.


----------

